# Anyone ever ride the Chief Joseph Appalousa ride?



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I have not gone, but have friends that have.

You ride a different section of the trail each year. After so many years,They return and start the rotations over. So you could go and ride several years with out seeing the same country.

As I understand it the ride is for Appoloosa horses only. So friends have bought that breed just so they could attend the ride.

Its a large event, so if you hate crowds, probably not what you would like, If you enjoy being around lots of horse folks, May be just what you'd enjoy.

You will see folks in blue jeans and t-shirts and you will see folks in the period dress. Some take it really serious to dress to fit the part


----------

